# 5083E



## Charles Wilson (May 2, 2020)

I am looking for a wiring diagram for a 5083E. I have a short or bad component somewhere in the ignition wiring. I am blowing the switch fuse as soon as I turn on the switch


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Charles.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Look for a solenoid/coil on the bottom of the injection pump. Follow the wire harnesses, see if you find a two wire pigtail connected to a temp sensor in or near the cylinder head. If so, unplug the sensor (not the coil), put in a new fuse and see what happens.


----------

